# 100 dollar 66' GTO hood



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

After putting off taking this to my body guy i decided to jump into it myself, figured i could use some panel fitting and welding practice and since this won't be "in your face" it"s a good place to start. Got it all cut and fit then started media blasting, finished the insert and got most of the rust off the inner supports before a storm rolled in and i had to throw it inside the barn.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking good, so it's ready to weld then?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Have to finish blasting the hood supports and get some Rust Inhibitor under the new patch then i should be able to start tacking it in, had a storm blow in fast and had to scramble to keep the raw metal from getting soaked. Need to hammer out some dents in the nose while i have it off too. Looks like they went at this thing with the Jaws Of Life to get it open...:willy:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

got the new piece welded in and ground down, have a few small blow outs that i need to fix up but it lines up well and should smooth out nice with a coat of filler. Next step is to flip it over and iron out the nose with some filler...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

weld, fill, sand...repeat...finally was able to get a few coats of gloss epoxy on it, not perfect but i'm calling the inside done. now to flip it over and spend countless hours smoothing the top...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice! :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

We have a winner... arty:

Good job!

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks guys, started in on the top today. back half is clean but as you would expect from seeing the can opener job they did on it, with what appears to be several implements of destruction the beak is a bit banged up. I ground out all the old filler and the crown line still appears to be true, hammered down all the high spots from the inner prying and will start shaping it tomorrow with some filler.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Still amazing what we car guys do for the fun of it. Know the top will look as good as the underside.. Good Job.. Les


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree The satisfaction from making something from nothing or finding that piece of rusty gold makes it all worth it. The GTO hood will look great on your car Instg8tor! :cheers 

Did you ever get the dual quads on and running?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Not yet Alky, daughters wedding is in 2 weeks and the cars running good so i did'nt want to open a new can of worms as they will be driving away from the church in the car tin cans and all. She asked if she could sit on the hood for pictures and seeing as the Original hood will be wall art soon i said no problem. Think i will need the additional clearance of the GTO hood as i need 1" carb spacers to make the Radiator hose connection at the front of the manifold.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Skim coated and roughed out the whole front of the hood, laid 4 coats high build primer on it once it dries will take the air file to it with a guide coat and see where i am at.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

blocked it all down to 180, love that high build primer, like spray on filler. Front looks good, found a few high spots to each side of the scoop, nothing a little body icing won't cure. Will cut it down to 230 grit tomorrow then one more coat of primer and 360 and 500 before paint, hopefully have it done by next weekend...arty:


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice work Brian! Good deal too. Looking forward to seeing it sprayed. :beer:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Two more coats of primer blocked down to 400 wet, looks nice and straight think i'm ready for sealer, color and clear.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep, that's looking _really_ good! Nice work!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Had my body guy lay the color and clear on while i was away. Now to start working on the Ram Air dual quad set-up.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Just WOW! Looks Beautiful Brian!!!!

Are you going to fab an air pan to the scoop? 

Always liked the color on your car, the hood looks like it glows! Very nice sir. :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Alky, I get a lot of compliments on the color, it's a perfect tone match to the original Carrier blue with a bit of very fine silver flake in it. Hardly every see that color on them it must not have been very desirable in 66'. Yes I plan on fabbing an alum. RA pan and using the tri-power gasket with the dual quad set-up. I needed the extra clearance of the scoop to get 1" carb risers on to make the top radiator hose connection, thats the next project on the books.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

added a little under hood insulation today, have a friend coming by tomorrow to give me a hand getting it on the car.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

some fresh hardware and she's ready to go on...now i just need an extra set of hands, don't know if my daughters strong or tall enough to hold it while threading the bolts.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

*Finally done...*

Finally got it on the car today, had to drill 6-1" holes in the air intake braces (should have probably done that before i painted it) was sweating it all the way that i did'nt slip. Ram Air Dual Quads coming soon!!!....arty:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice! :cheers

Bear


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Good Job!!! Looks like a nice fit too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great!!


"had to drill 6-1" holes in the air intake braces"

Wha?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The braces inside the scoop on the non RA hood, i did'nt want to just whack them out for fear it might warp so i drilled 3 hole each side so the air will flow straight through and slotted the sccop trim rather than punch the whole thing out.
Need to grab a pack of body shims FNG, drivers side back is still a touch high and its a little wider gap at the header panel too on the front end. Went through all the gyrations on it because it was an original hood, from what i have heard of the repops the fit is poor and they still need a lot of work to get flat anyways.

This is where i drilled the 6 - 1" hole 3 each side.


----------

